# Help with Broadcom BCM44

## mothes

Iam trying to configure wired connection on my Gentoo 

I see my network card in system:

```

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # lspci -k | grep Broadcom

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

```

Also I see moduls:

```

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # lsmod | grep b44

b44                    19582  0 

mii                     2843  1 b44

ssb                    34222  3 ohci_hcd,b44,b43

```

```

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::21c:23ff:fe92:8e35  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1c:23:92:8e:35  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 96  bytes 15893 (15.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 21  bytes 2248 (2.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

```

Iam trying to configure netwrok like it's written in Gentoo HandBook: 

```

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # cd /etc/init.d/

Gentoo-2012 init.d # ln -s net.lo net.eth0

Gentoo-2012 init.d # vi /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcp"

Gentoo-2012 init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * WARNING: net.eth0 is already stopped

Gentoo-2012 init.d # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                  

[ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   Starting netplug on eth0 ...                                                                                                                                                                    

[ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

[b] * WARNING: net.eth0 has started, but is inactive[/b]

Gentoo-2012 init.d # ifconfig 

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::21c:23ff:fe92:8e35  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1c:23:92:8e:35  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 149  bytes 24482 (23.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 34  bytes 3782 (3.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 284 (284.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 284 (284.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Gentoo-2012 init.d # cat /etc/resolv.conf 

# Generated by dhcpcd

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

Iam trying to another restart for network:

```

Gentoo-2012 init.d # /etc/init.d/network restart

 * The network script is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use the net.* scripts to manage your network interfaces.

 * Starting network                                                                                                                                                                                  

[ ok ]

```

And to obtain IP address through DHCP

```

Gentoo-2012 init.d # dhcpcd eth0 

dhcpcd[23438]: version 5.5.6 starting

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.105

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.105 from 192.168.1.1 `�'

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.105

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[23438]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.105 for 7200 seconds

dhcpcd[23633]: eth0: eth0: MTU set to 576

dhcpcd[23438]: forked to background, child pid 23653

```

But it's doesn't work for me  :Sad: 

This what I see in log file:

```

Gentoo-2012 init.d # tail -F /var/log/messages 

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 kernel: [  655.002181] b44 ssb1:0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 kernel: [  655.002185] b44 ssb1:0: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 kernel: [  655.002418] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 netplugd[20573]: eth0: state INACTIVE flags 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST -> 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 netplugd[24801]: /etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 in -> pid 24801

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: version 5.5.6 starting

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: eth0: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.105

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.105 from 192.168.1.1 `�'

Apr  6 18:23:00 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.105

Apr  6 18:23:04 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

[b]Apr  6 18:23:05 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.105 for 7200 seconds[/b]

Apr  6 18:23:05 Gentoo-2012 kernel: [  660.409851] b44 ssb1:0: eth0: powering down PHY

Apr  6 18:23:05 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24981]: eth0: eth0: MTU set to 576

Apr  6 18:23:05 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[24958]: forked to background, child pid 25001

Apr  6 18:23:05 Gentoo-2012 netplugd[20573]: eth0: state INNING pid 24801 exited status 0

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 netplugd[20573]: eth0: state ACTIVE flags 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000 -> 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[25001]: eth0: carrier lost

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 netplugd[25062]: /etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 out -> pid 25062

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 kernel: [  661.002107] b44 ssb1:0: eth0: Link is down

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[25070]: eth0: eth0: MTU restored to 1500

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 kernel: [  661.020291] b44 ssb1:0: eth0: powering down PHY

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[25001]: received SIGTERM, stopping

Apr  6 18:23:06 Gentoo-2012 dhcpcd[25001]: eth0: removing interface

```

I see that Ive got some IP address...but after it was lost.. 

Could someone help me with this problem please ?

----------

## BillWho

mothes,

So you have the symlink to net.lo for net.eth0 ?

Also what's the contents of your /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## mothes

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> mothes,
> 
> So you have the symlink to net.lo for net.eth0 ?
> 
> Also what's the contents of your /etc/conf.d/net ?

 

Yep, I have:

```

Gentoo-2012 gentoo # cd /etc/init.d/

Gentoo-2012 init.d # ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

Contents of /etc/conf.d/net

```

Gentoo-2012 init.d # vi /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcp"

```

I did everything like it's written here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=1

----------

## BillWho

 *Quote:*   

> So you have the symlink to net.lo for net.eth0 ?

 

Sorry, that was supposed to read: Do you have the symlink to net.lo for net.eth0 ?

Try

```
 lspci -n
```

chrooted from a live cd and entering the results here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  It's possible that you have the the wrong .config setting for the card.

If you want to try a static assignment to double-check then comment config_eth0="dhcp"  and enter:

```
config_eth0="192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

```

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

